# Trolling Mtr-Converting 12 to 24Volt



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, I have just rigged up ( connected the trolling motor batteries from 12 to 24 Volts) but now trolling motor doesnt work and i believe it has something to do with the propper connection of the 3 wire plug wires.
Can someone giv eme the propper from where to what with the 3 wires coming form the trolling motor?? All the online crap I coud find all referenced 4 wires but mine only has 3. 

Thanks guys, all and any input greatly appreciated!
Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, switch is already set on Trolling motor to 24, and the wires I have are Black, Red and Blue, right now, Red goes to 1 of the batteries Positive and Black goes to the other batteries Negetive, but where does the Blue or 3rd wire go??

Its a Motor Guide Brute 56 lb Thrust model. 

Thanks guys, 
Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Should be a red and two black wires on that motor, most three wire systems would be Red/Black to positive and Black to negative for 24 volts, but I'm pretty sure that you only use the two wires for the 24 volt system, are your battery's linked up right ....Doc


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the only picture I have for a three wire system your only using the two wires, red and Black with the jumper on the batteries from positive to negative............Doc 










I found another one I had on the puter


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Found it took me awhile and 10 USB sticks but found the diagram, 










Looks like the Blue wire is for the rotary switch, diagram shows a battery Black, battery red, Battery red/white

Red ,Blue Green and yellow are for your conversion switch.

Doc


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Salmon, the 12V receptical has different poles energized than the 24V receptical I used (both were minn-kotas). Make sure the wires from the battery are connecting to the right prongs on the plug from the TM. On mine, there were 3 prongs on the plug and the same on the receptical...of which only 2 were used. Does your TM have an internal sonar in the head? Or an autopilot or something like that. A 24V trolling motor should only have a red and a black wire. That other wire might be for something else.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the work to find the artwork, anyways, I need to verify the way it is all set up and go from there, if I understand Docs top picture, the 3 rd wire igoes to a negative lead?? is that correct? I have to go look at it all one day thei s week, been buy working all weekend and next two weeks am working 14 days straight.

Stay tuned for more questions from me. 
Salmonid


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Doc's wiring diagram is for use with an outlet that will feed either a 12v or a 24v circuit (trolling motor in this case). If you're only using it as an outlet for a 24v trolling motor and you previously had a 12v trolling motor, you'll just have to make sure you're connected to the 24v circuit (i.e. the left prong and the top right prong). If you're running a 12v circuit, you'll use the left prong and the lower right prong. I'm confused about what you have, you're saying you have 3 power wires coming from your trolling motor? Is meant to run on either 12v or 24v? If not, I don't know why it would have 3 wires...unless one is not a power wire.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark,

Check your batteries make sure that you have that jumper going from the positive of one battery to the negative of the other battery, then you should have a lead from the Negative of one battery and the positive of the other battery to get your 24 volts, you should only need two wires to get 24 volts up to the plug that your trolling motor plugs into. If you were running that trolling motor on 12 volts before then the jumper is missing on the two batteries to convert it to 24 volts, better yet put a picture up here of the two batteries so we can see how they are wired, another thing is to check the breaker, it may have popped, mine is resetable by pushing a button.............Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ahhh success is mine!!!! Super KUDOS to both Doc and BIG_B16 for providing vital info that allowed this to be fixed. 
Here was the problem......
I looked hard at Docs pictures and verified all was set up fine so I started thinking the blue wire which wasnt connected to anything may have been connected to the 12 vt prong which made sense after reading BIG_b16's post so I started looking at all that and realized the right wire was indeed plugged into the 24 vt recepticle so I started looking back at Docs photos and noticed the 3 rd one down showing a "3rd" wire on the 12 vt side going from Positive back to receptacle/prong so when I put a loop lug on it, and attached it to the battery it worked great. Sooooo, apparently since my Trolling Motor is both a 12/24 and has a switch on it, it needs both ways to be set up just in case I switch back to 12 volt, is this correct thinking??

Whatever the case, it works and I am again a happy camper and couldnt have done it with out both of your input and that is whats so great about these forums, lots of input and different ideas. 
Remind me next time I see you guys and Ill buy you a beer..... 

Oh yeah, the picture idea would have failed misserably with the tripple bank charger wires on there as well and as far as a fuse, I didnt see one attached so it must be under the dash, one of these days Ill pull each one and write up a schematic for them.

Now we just need another day or two of this 40 degree weather and Ill be all set.


Thanks again
Salmonid


----------

